# ipad 2 : réparation du bouton home



## PPE (3 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Le bouton home de mon ipad 2 ne fonctionne plus correctement. J'ai essayé toutes les solutions qu'on trouve sur le net. Malheureusement, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion qu'il fallait que je cherche un moyen de changer ce bouton.
Connaissez-vous des prestataires fiables qui peuvent faire ce travail et une fourchette de prix ? Apple store ? autres ?
Pour info, je suis dans la région nantaise, donc avec un Apple Store à proximité. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------

